# Ganitong-ganito



## AskLang

Hi! again,

How would you express this sentence in English?

*Ganitong-ganito rin ang nangyari kahapon.*

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## niernier

AskLang said:


> *Ganitong-ganito rin ang nangyari kahapon.*



My try:

*This is extremely similar to what happened yesterday.*

Ganito means 'like this' or 'similar to this'
Ganitong-ganito adds more intensity by repeating the same word. So it is something which is equivalent to 'exactly/extremely similar to this'


----------



## AskLang

Thanks a lot to your suggestion niernier


----------



## DotterKat

Another suggestion:

*This is exactly what happened yesterday.*


----------



## AskLang

Thanks DotterKat


----------

